# Some enclosures I made



## HungryGhost (Mar 19, 2015)

I made these from clear plastic shoe boxes I bought from The Container Store. I added vents, hinges, and latches.


----------



## horanjp (Mar 19, 2015)

Those are slick...clear all around. 
BUT if I may be so rude.....re-evaluate the usefulness of hinged enclosures. I had read warnings about hinged enclosures for tarantulas here and there, but it didn't really cross my mind as very important until I received an older smithi in a container very similar (albiet more crude) in design to your new creations. During a feeding one day, my hands slipped my hold on the top, and it came slamming down very quickly. I made a girlish sound, and remarked at my incredible luck- although my smithi had a leg ON THE EDGE OF THE CONTAINER, it pulled away before I had the chance to guillotine his leg. 
This does happen. I'm fairly sure that the very attractive hinged doors of the exo-terras have claimed many a tarantula leg or life, and the accounts have been posted on these forums. I forgo hinges in my enclosure brainstorms for this reason.


----------



## HungryGhost (Mar 19, 2015)

horanjp said:


> Those are slick...clear all around.
> BUT if I may be so rude.....re-evaluate the usefulness of hinged enclosures. I had read warnings about hinged enclosures for tarantulas here and there, but it didn't really cross my mind as very important until I received an older smithi in a container very similar (albiet more crude) in design to your new creations. During a feeding one day, my hands slipped my hold on the top, and it came slamming down very quickly. I made a girlish sound, and remarked at my incredible luck- although my smithi had a leg ON THE EDGE OF THE CONTAINER, it pulled away before I had the chance to guillotine his leg.
> This does happen. I'm fairly sure that the very attractive hinged doors of the exo-terras have claimed many a tarantula leg or life, and the accounts have been posted on these forums. I forgo hinges in my enclosure brainstorms for this reason.


Thanks for the heads up. I wanted a secure lid so I went with the hinges. The tops of these containers fit loosely and a T would have no problem pushing the lid off otherwise.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 19, 2015)

You did a great work. They are good for housing ground T'S. But in my opinion the best T'S enclosures (except for arboreals) are "Dragon Pet Plaza" Faunabox. All the size you need, great ventilation, a good security lid, clear, hard plastic, easy to clean, honest price (at least where i buy).


----------



## horanjp (Mar 19, 2015)

I wanted to add- the TOP hinged enclosures are the real real troublemakers. The weight of the top rocks back the whole enclosure when you open it.....just gotta be careful!


----------



## BossRoss (Mar 20, 2015)

horanjp said:


> ... until I received an older smithi in a container very similar (albiet more crude) in design to your new creations. During a feeding one day, my hands slipped my hold on the top, and it came slamming down very quickly. I made a girlish sound, and remarked at my incredible luck- although my smithi had a leg ON THE EDGE OF THE CONTAINER, it pulled away before I had the chance to guillotine his leg.....


It is amazing how quickly they can get out of harms way.

Nice clear enclosures, and some good advice about them here.


----------



## HungryGhost (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr Rock Bottom said:


> You did a great work. They are good for housing ground T'S. But in my opinion the best T'S enclosures (except for arboreals) are "Dragon Pet Plaza" Faunabox. All the size you need, great ventilation, a good security lid, clear, hard plastic, easy to clean, honest price (at least where i buy).


We have the same enclosures here in the states but they're called Kritter Keepers here. I personally hate them for tarantulas.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 20, 2015)

Why? You hate, i mean


----------



## HungryGhost (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr Rock Bottom said:


> Why? You hate, i mean


Too much ventilation, poor visibility from the top, hard to open.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 20, 2015)

Ah ah.. i would say zero visibility from the top, you are right on that


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 22, 2015)

i thought that name sounded familiar.. but i hate them too plus too much venting for some Sp.  i love th ebox tho. iv seen similar, more opaqued enclosures with 4 locks instead of henges.. [this makes me think of a newbie who just got some orange furies ;P] but indeed sadly a henge does make it harder.. thich is why i personally hate the arboreal cages who henge down, i prefer mine side to side ^_^ tho it would destroy the box so to speak, i do like when some people cut the lid in half pretty much strait up from where your hasp is and make a henge on there making it open right to left.. i love this so much thats how my snake tank is XD


----------



## viper69 (Mar 22, 2015)

Those look good, hinges are only a problem if you are careless.


----------



## TheInv4sion (Mar 24, 2015)

Where did you get the vents and hinges? Those enclosures look great!


----------



## HungryGhost (Mar 25, 2015)

TheInv4sion said:


> Where did you get the vents and hinges? Those enclosures look great!


I bought the vents here:
http://roundvents.com/Aluminum-Open-Screen-vents-Tab-style_c12.htm

The hinges and hasps I got on eBay, but Jamiestarantulas.com sells them too.


----------



## Wramo (Apr 16, 2015)

Hmmm, I wonder it there isn't some variation on these. I've housed three Ts for over two years in these and haven't had any problems. The lids fit very snug. I can pick up the entire enclosure by the lid, including substrate, faux plants, and some clay jars. I think mine came plastic wrapped, so it would be impossible to check them before purchase, unfortunately. They really are great houses for all but the bigger Ts.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 18, 2015)

Wramo said:


> Hmmm, I wonder it there isn't some variation on these. I've housed three Ts for over two years in these and haven't had any problems. The lids fit very snug. I can pick up the entire enclosure by the lid, including substrate, faux plants, and some clay jars. I think mine came plastic wrapped, so it would be impossible to check them before purchase, unfortunately. They really are great houses for all but the bigger Ts.


There always is. Plastics manufacturers change molds, tolerances etc. Vendors change suppliers.


----------

